# RO unit specs?



## andrejacobs81 (9 Nov 2011)

Hi,

Sorry if this has been covered in another post, hard to search forum on a train with intermittent connection.

I am thinking of maybe getting a RO unit since our water is really hard and full of phosphates.

My main concern is the size of these things.

Could some of you please send photos of your RO units already installed or atleast next to other objects so I can get a rough idea of the size of these things?

Also is it possible to have this only turned on a day in advanced as too not waste water?

Thanks


----------

